# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  بوست للترويح علي النفس (نكات)

## عجبكو

*فأر مسطول جنب البحر ظهر ليهو تمساح قال للتمساح انت ضب وهم ولاشنو..ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*قديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمة نبق هههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شايقية ورباطابية راكبات الحافلة ماشات بكا .. الشايقية طقطقت للكمساري ونزلت، الرباطابية اتأخرت.. الكمساري قال ليها: نازلة؟ قالت ليه : لا.. لا.. بدور اقدمها للباب!!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

قديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمة نبق هههههه





طيب ادينا الجديدة يا اونكل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول اشترى لاب توب جديد قعد يجرب كل الازرار الفيهو قام داس على الزر بتاع السي دي طلع ليه محل السي دي قال: انعل ابو التكنلوجيا ذاتو كمان مخلين مكان لكبايت الشاي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول شاف بت سمحه شديد قال ليها : سبحان الله ربنا اداك كل شئ الا رقم تلفوني
                        	*

----------


## mai khaled

*محشش حب يقول
من يضحك أولاً يبكي أخيرا .. بالانجليزي
.
.
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Who hahaha first he hehehe last
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*ههههههه حلوة بتاعت اللاب توب يا عجبكو جديدة كرت
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*واحد احوص دير يدمع ريل 0 هههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*غنماية طقتها كهربا حلبت لبن بدرة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*مساطيل مشوا البحر يسطلوا وشايلين مهاهم باسم  جات موجة عاتية جرفت الباسم جوه البحر احتاروا يعملوا شنو واحد منهم قطع قش وفال للباسم اررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر00  ههههههه هااااااااااي نكتتي ومضحكاني براي 0تاني هههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شحات قال لاستاذ اعطيني مما اعطاك الله ، قال ليهو الاستاذ (خش اديك حصة فيزياء) ..


*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول عينوه مدير دار الايتام اول يوم طلب اجتماع مجلس اباء !! ..


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

شحات قال لاستاذ اعطيني مما اعطاك الله ، قال ليهو الاستاذ (خش اديك حصة فيزياء) ..







قووووووووووووووووووووووية والله :emoticon-animal-016
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*جعلي فتح محل غاز فجر اربع اسطوانات دعاية للمحل
*

----------


## yassirali66

*صعيدي شرب الدواء قبل موعده سألوه ليه ؟؟ قال «عاوز افاجئ الجراثيم»...


*

----------


## عجبكو

*شايقي ( احم احمد ) قاعد مع مرته وبياكل تسالي قالت ليهو اديني قام اداها حبه تساليه قالت ليو اديني تاني قاليها وديني وايماني نفس الطعم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*غنماية سألوها ماهي احسن الايام قالت تيوس داي !!...
-------------------------
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كلب شوارع شاف كلب بوليسي مدلل قال: آخ أنا الما كملت تعليمي.


*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد قال لمراته انا بحب فيترال
مراته قالت له مادام طلعت صريح معايا
ف انا كمان بحب محمود
مسكها خنقها و قالها
فيترال دي مربى
قالت له والله محمود دا عسل
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*---------------------------
مسطول شايل لوح تلج بقلب فيهو
شافو واحد قاليهو مالك يازول؟؟؟؟
قاليهو بس بنقط وداير اشوف مقدود من وين


*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد خيالو واسع سالوهو ما الفرق بين الحيره والفرحه قال الحيره يختوك في غرفه مدوره ويقولو ليك اقعد في ركن ؟ قالو ليهو طيب الفرحه قال إنك تلقى ركن في الغرفه المدوره دي.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول سأل صاحبو قال ليهو: الشيء البقول ناووو وبطير ده شنو؟ قال: كديسة وشايتنها شلوت!!


*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد مسطول بشاغل في واحدة في التلفون ، قالت ليه: "إنت مسطول؟"
رد عليها "بالله عندكم كاشف رقم ؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*- مسطول سألوهو ما هو اصعب موقف واجهته في حيـاتك ؟ قال : موقف الــــحاج يوسف.


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مساطيل طلعوا من امتحان واحد سال التاني اشتغلت كيف قال ليه جمعت الورقه فاضيه قال ليهو يخرب بيتك بقولو شفينا من بعض...هههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*- مسطول وقع في حفره حاول يطلع ثلاثه مرات من غير فايده. فقال:دي اخر مره لو ماطلعت ح امشي!!


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مره واحد طلع المعاش ما عرف ينزل
ههههههههههههه.......
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*- مسطول مشوكش سالوه عن اجمل بيت شعر؟؟ قال:كلما نربي كتكوت........يكبر ويفوت


*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابية بتبيع زلابية وطعمية للركاب في محطة ابوحمد بعدين الايام ديك شغلو القطر الاكسبرس وكان ما بيقيف في اي محطة المهم القطر جا ماشي فيها فووووو وماباعت اي حاجة وقامت رجعت البيت قام راجلها قال ليها انشاء الله بعتي كويس الليلة؟؟
قالت ليهو- ابيع كيف والقطر جا ماشي فيني زي ترجمة الفلم الاجنبي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول قاعد الغرفه وراقد في السرير وبعاين في السقف فاتح الشباك جا عصفور دخل بالشباك وطلع بالباب المسطول قال ليو عملت شنو يغنى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مرة واحد محشش اتصل على بيت قال محمد موجود قالوا الرقم غلط قالهم... طيب بتردوا ليه


*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد رباطابي راكب القطر قاعد جنب الشباك ... فطلب منو الزول القاعد جنبو : ممكن اقعد جنب الشباك عشان انا بسف السـعوط وبتف ...الربطابي رد عليو : نان وانا بسف وببلعو ..
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*- مسطول خش عنبر مرضى السكرى قال ليهم ازيكم ياحلوين


*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطاب عندهم بنطون عطلان وقاعدين طول النهار بيعافروا عشان يطلعو البنطون من البحرعشان يصلحو.. جا واحد جعلي قال ليهم: انتو البنطون دا مطلعنوا من البحر ليه؟
رد عليه واحد منهم: والله البحر ما نفع معاهو قلنا نجرب الظلط..
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد مسطول مشى لي بت الإتصالات قال ليها عندك مفتاح امريكا قالت ليهو آآي قال ليها طيب اعملو لي من نسخه .


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول جنو مظاهرات مشا الحج لقا الناس برمو في الجمرات حرق لستك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول في المدرسة سمع الاستاذ بقول المثابرة تولّد النجاح. قال لى زميلوا : مــــــــتين هي المثابرة بقت دايه؟؟


*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحدة حنكوشة دخلت مطعم قراصة صاحبو رباطابى .. قالت ليه ياعمو عليك الله ادينى سندوتش
قاليها يابتى عندنا قراصة كان دايرة سندوتش جيبى ابرة وخيط
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*مسطول دخل مباراة مع صديقة  من ما خش الاستاد مصنق في السماء قام صديقة قال لية مالك مصنق ماتشوف الكورة قال لية بفتش في كلمة مباشر 0000
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول لقي كنز , قال الحمد لله باقي الخريطه


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مسطول في المدرسة سمع الاستاذ بقول المثابرة تولّد النجاح. قال لى زميلوا : مــــــــتين هي المثابرة بقت دايه؟؟







اقوي نكته 


ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*استاذ سال تلميذ مسطول ما معنى كلمة سبيل؟ رد التلميذ: طريق..
المعلم :وسلسبيل؟ قال ليهو ... طر.. طريق


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول بدلع فى مرتوا قال لها أنتى حمامه ..... قالت له لا انا غزاله قال لها المهم فى النهاية حيوانه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول ماسك قسيمة الزواج وقاعد يقلب فيها يمين شمال
زوجته سألتو : بتعمل في شنو يا راجل؟
قال ليها : لا أبدا مافي حاجة
قالت ليهو : كيف مافي حاجة ليك نص ساعة بتقلب في القسيمة داير شنو ؟
رد عليها : بفتش في تاريخ نهاية العقد


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول قال لصاحبو والله امبارح صبت لينا مطره الثاني قال ليهو والله نحن ما جاتنا انت تعرف المطرة دي ذاتها بقت بتاعت ناسات...هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*في مسطول قال لي زميلو: أمبارح اليوم كلو بالي مشغول
رد عليهو زميلو : يمكن يكون في زول رافع السماعة


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول بعد الحفلة انتهت دخل جوة لقى العروس قاعدة قال ليها انا عارف مع جوطتهم دى بنسو ليهم زول
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول سطلة شديد سمع المعلق بقول فاول لصالح رونالدو... قال أول مرة أعرف انو رونالدو عندو ولد اسمو صالح.......


*

----------


## ابولين

*واحد دينكاوي مشي يشتري كبك بتاع الدكان فال لية ب10 جنية قال لية وه يومية كلو قام مشي المطعم ياكل طلب لحمة وببسي وبعد الاكل فال لبتاع المطعم حساب كم قال لية 10 جنية الدينكاوي رد لية وه اصلو انا اكلت كبك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول اتصل على ناس الشرطة قال ليهم شنو الجفا دا الواحد كان ما اتصل عليكم ما بتسألو منو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول شديد مشى سلاح المظلات... قال ليهم داير أعمل مظلة للمرحوم الوالد و كده


*

----------


## yassirali66

*مسطول سمع دقة في باب البيت فتح الباب مالقي زول قال دي (مس دور) ولاشنو؟


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

واحد دينكاوي مشي يشتري كبك بتاع الدكان فال لية ب10 جنية قال لية وه يومية كلو قام مشي المطعم ياكل طلب لحمة وببسي وبعد الاكل فال لبتاع المطعم حساب كم قال لية 10 جنية الدينكاوي رد لية وه اصلو انا اكلت كبك





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي 


حلوة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقية عجوز في محو الأمية.... سألتها المدرسة: قولي لي جملة فيها إدغام بغنة ؟
قالت ليها : عمن يعميك 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول حكمو عليه بالاعدام قالو ليه عندك امنية قال اتمنى الحصل دا يبقى لى درس فى المستقبل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي وشايقي جيران الرباطابي اتوفي ليه زول 
الشايقي ماجاهو بعد يوم الشايقي اتوفي ليه زول الرباطابي مامشي ليه قام الشايقي مشي للرباطابي 
قاليهو مالك ماجيتني رد ليهو قالو الدفنو امس ده كان كيبل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي قال لابوه : ابوي عايز اكمل دراستي بره . . ابوه قال ليهو مافي مشكلة خلي امك تفرش ليك السرير في الحوش بس اوعى البرد ما يطقك


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول جعان وقاعد جنب البحر وقال لو البحر ده كان دمعة بحتاج لكم قراصة....ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي لقوه بمسح صدره بي ورقة فئة 5جنيه سألوه ليه قال ليهم الدكتور قال لي اشتري زيت سمسم اشربه واتمسح بالباقي


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

شايقي قال لابوه : ابوي عايز اكمل دراستي بره . . ابوه قال ليهو مافي مشكلة خلي امك تفرش ليك السرير في الحوش بس اوعى البرد ما يطقك








والله عجبتني شديد ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جلفوط مشي المانيا يسأل الاخطبوط بول ابوالهل يفوز باالابطال ضحك الاخطبوط حتي مات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي نذر لو جاله ولد يصوم خمسة ايام شكر لله ، بعد ايام الولد مات ، صاحبنا راح خاصمهم من رمضان


*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي مره بي جماعه من اهلنا الهدندوة بشربو في قهوة
وكانوا لابسين لبستم المعروفة الواحد يكون لابس سروال طويل
وباقي جسمو عريان ورابط العمه خلف خلاف
الرباطابي قاليهم يا اخوانا داير لي فنجان جبنة
نط واحد من الهدندوة قاليهو ياخي انتو سحارين ما بنديك
الرباطابي قاليهو عليك الله انت هسي يسحرو ليك شنو زي الفانوس القزازتو مكسرة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مسطول ماسك خفاش وحينفجر من الضحك سألوهو بتضحك ليه !قال ليهم اول مرة اشوف فأر لابس عباية!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي جارو عندو غنماية عايز يبيعا
بعدين في السوق الغنماية قربت تزوووغ قام رفع ليها عتودها عشان تشوفو جات راجعه
والرباطابي مصور الموقف كلة قام قال ليه
اسمع ياصحبي جبتها بالريمووووووت
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*تمساح خاتي ليهو كوم ليمون جنبه يقشر ويأكل . . . جاء تمساح سأله مالك يا تماسيحو ان شاء الله خير . . قال ليهو والله اتغديت لي بي شايقي عامل لي طُمام . . . قال ليهو اجيب ليك دواء استفراغ . . قال ليهو المشكلة لا معدتي دايرة تهضمه لا الدنيا راضية ارجعه ليها تاني


*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي شاف عتود اسود واضنينو بيض قال مالو دا عامل زي البنطلون القالبين جيوبو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابى نزل ضيف عند جماعة وكان عندهم تيس فى الزريبة جنب الصالون عنده نزلة الليل كله يعطس...الصباح بدرى سيد البيت جا وسال الرباطابى" ان شاء الله نمت كويس؟؟ الرباطابى قال ليه
انوم بى وين لى تيسك ده التقول مكوجى مقابل العيد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جعلي قاعد جنب البحر طلع ليه مارد قاليهو داير اي حاجة انفذا ليك الجعلي قاليهو شايف حلة الشوايقة دي ماتخلي فيها نفاخ النار المارد قالو سوينالك شنو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي داير ينزل نعي في الجريدة .. كتب :
الشايقي ينعي ابوه ... ويوجد تمر للبيع


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الرباطابي عمل ليه محل فول في البلد ومشى معاه كويس قام وسع المحل وعمل قدرة ثانية وزاد عدد الكراسي وبعد فترة جاب ليه ست شاي في المحل جاه صاحبه الرباطابي قال ليه يا دكتور عينت ليك (فحيص) معاك ولا شنو!!
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد شايقي ابوه مات قالو ليه.....ادي الشيخ الغسل ابوك 10 الف قال ليهم ....ليه هو غسل Bmw
 

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مساطيل في السجن واحد بقى يكورك عشان يطلعوه التاني قاليه أقعد كورك كدي لحدي ما يطردونا يا حيوان أقعد إتزرع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي في عزومة عرس لاحظ انو في زول نائم نومة عميقة جدا ... بس في اللحظة الختو صينية الاكل عمك تترب صحي وابتداء يلقلق ... الرباطابي قال ليهم : انتو زولكم دا كانتو خاتنو في الشاحن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي لابس جزمة قديمة أصابعينو الخمسة مارقين بره. مشى لبتاع ورنيش مد ليهو كراعو.
بتاع الورنيش قال ليهو: أورنش ليك؟ قال ليه : لا لا.. طقطقم لي!!
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*عسكري شايقي لقي جعلي مقتول ما عرف القتله منوسجل القضيه علي فاعل خير


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

مساطيل في السجن واحد بقى يكورك عشان يطلعوه التاني قاليه أقعد كورك كدي لحدي ما يطردونا يا حيوان أقعد إتزرع









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

واحد شايقي ابوه مات قالو ليه.....ادي الشيخ الغسل ابوك 10 الف قال ليهم ....ليه هو غسل Bmw
 






قويااااااااااااااااااااااااات ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*قالو ليك فى شايقى مشى دار الايتام شغل ليهم اغنية بابا فين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي بتاع فرن جاءهو واحد قال ليهو العيش في النار رد ليهولا يااخوي في الجنة
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*حل دي يا عجيكو = اسد وحمار ونملة قفلوهم في غرفة وخلوا المفتاح بره في الباب يطلعوا كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايق مشى يسجل ولده في المدرسة قالوا ليهو : المدرسة بي خمسمائة الف والبص بثلاثين الف ، قال ليهم خلاص سجلوهو لي في البص 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 9 ( الأعضاء 9 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مريخابي و افتخر, ‏لؤي شرفي, ‏امجد مريخ+, ‏ابولين, ‏اواب محمد, ‏yassirali66+, ‏ود البقعة


حبابكم 

ويا ماجد راجين الحاجات الجديدة ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا ياسر دايرك تدخل لي زرافة في التلاجة من تلات حركات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي كتب في وصيتو ادفنوني جنب الجعلي . لمن سالوه ليه قلت كدا ؟ قال عشان يوم القيامة الجعلي بيقول حرَم الحساب علي 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

حل دي يا عجيكو = اسد وحمار ونملة قفلوهم في غرفة وخلوا المفتاح بره في الباب يطلعوا كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟





لمن تحل دي يا اونكل 


نملة جات تضحك من تحت الدولاب..السبب شنو..





هههههههههههههههههههاي
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*جعليه  فتحت جواز راجلها لقت مكتوب مهنته رجل اعمال ، قامت مسحت اعمال وكتبت عوضية 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 10 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏مريخابي و افتخر, ‏لؤي شرفي, ‏البرنسيسه, ‏امجد مريخ+, ‏ابولين, ‏اواب محمد, ‏yassirali66+, ‏ود البقعة


اهلييييييييييييييييييين يا حبوبة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*قالو مسطول مشي الحج،، الناس طايفين و هو طايف عكس الناس،، سألوهو يا زول مالك طايف عكس الناس؟ قال ليهم عندي طوفة زايدة داير أمسحا،
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

يا ياسر دايرك تدخل لي زرافة في التلاجة من تلات حركات



اولا تفتح باب التلاجه
ثانيا تدخل الزرافه
ثالثا تغلق باب الثلاجه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رباطابي عسكري مرور .. بلغوه أنو في باص إنقلب .. مشى مكان الحادث لقى الناس كلها ميتين ماعدا واحد .. قال ليهو : أها يالصـــــندوق الأســـــود .. الحادث حصل كيف ..
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مرة تانية راح الدكتور يكشف على المجانين يشوف مين منهم صار عاقل فرسم على الحيط باب وقال الي بيقدر يطلع من الباب حتطلعوا من المستشفى فصار واحد ورا التاني يخبطوا في الحيط الا واحد فقال الدكتور أكيد هادا عاقل فسأله مالك بتعملش زي زمايلك فقال: لأنه المفتاح معايه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*فى اتنين شـــايقى وجعــلى حكمــوهــــم بالأعـــــدام . بعــين يـوم الأعــــــدام سالوهم آخر أمنية ليكم قبال ما نعدمكم ؟؟؟ شنو . 
الشايقى حنين نط قدام الجعلى قاليهم انا عاوز أشـــوف أمى . 
وأنت يا الجعلى داير شنو ؟؟ 
قاليهم الشــايقى دا ما يشوف أمــــو 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*اتنين مجانين ركبوا موتوسيكل... فصاروا يتقاتلوا مين يقعد جنب الشباك.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي قالو ليهو ناس البلد رسل لينا التبرع بتاعك عاوزين نعمل حوش للمقابر قال ليهم تبرع شنو عمركم شوفتو ليكم ميت شرد ؟ 


*

----------


## ابولين

*ولد بليد بلادة شديدة ماعارف اي حاجة 00 ادارة المدرسة نادت ابوة وقالوا لية ولدك بليد قال ليهم مابليد قام الاستاذ سال الولد خمسة +خمسة كم الولد نطط عينية وعاين لابوة فام ابوة لم يدينة الاتنين في شكل كروي قام الولد رد للاستاذ 00 بطيخة يا استاذ 00
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول سايق صاحبو في عربيه همر.. جاري جري شديد.. قطع الأستوب الأول.. صاحبو قال ليهو: انت داير تموت.. قال ليه: بتعرف حاجه عن الهمر؟ قال: لا.. قال ليه: خلاص قفل خشمك ده.. قطع الأشارة التانية.. الثالثة.. في الخامسة شاحنه قربت تقتلهم.. صاحبو كورك: انت داير تنتحر.. قال ليهو: قلت ليك بتعرف حاجه عن الهمر.. قال: أيوه.. قال ليه: الفرامل وين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي الحريقه قامت فى بيتو عمل مس كول للمطافى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول مشوكش سالوه عن اجمل بيت شعر؟؟ قال:كلما نربي كتكوت........يكبر ويفوت
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*طيب يا ياسر دخل الفيل في اربعة حركات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

***********************
شايقي دخل البيت زعلان شديد .. مَرَتُو سألتو مالك يا راجِل
قال ليها تخيلي الصيدليه عامله تخفيض كبير في الدواء 
وما عندنا زول عيان


*

----------


## عجبكو

*قد يعشق العصفور سمكه، ولكن المصيبه اين سيعيشان؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول سالوهوالفرق بين الاكل زمان وهسى شنو ؟قال زمان كان بجيبو الاكل الناس بقولو بسم الله ياكلوهو وبعد داك بقولو الحمد لله ,هسى بقو يجيبو الاكل الناس يقولو الحمد لله الاكل جا ,ياكلوهو ويقولو بسم الله ده انتهى متين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ادروب إتصل فيه جورج قرداحي قاليهوا : صديقك ميرغنى يبي مساعدتك رد عليه وقال قوله .. 
أني نايم


*

----------


## عجبكو

*دكتور فى مستشفى المجانين شغل لهم اغانى قاموا المجانين رقصوا الا مجنون واحد مارقص مشى ليه الدكتور وقال ليهو مابترقص مالك قام المجنون قال ليهو اسكت اسكت اسكت اسكت انا العروس
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مسطول اتقدم لواحده اهلها سألوه شغال شنو قام قاليهم الصباح مع اخوي وبالمساء مركلس قالو ليه اخوك شغال شنو قال ليهم بالصباح مركلس وبالمساء معاي
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ثلاث آيات يحفظها جيدا الرجل السودانى
..
.
..
...
....
...
..
..
.
1) الرجال قوامون على النساء
2) مثنى وثلاث ورباع
3) ان كيدهن عظيم..
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول بيشاغل في واحدة لونها اخضر (سمراء) قاليها: وين يا بيبسي؟
قامت تفت عليهو
قاليها : وكمان بتفوررري؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*واحد غرق فى النيل مافى جنبو الا شايقى . قال للشايقى عليك الله انقذنى : الشايقى قال ليه يازول ما تستغفر الله .... ده ما يومك .....


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

ثلاث آيات يحفظها جيدا الرجل السودانى
..
.
..
...
....
...
..
..
.
1) الرجال قوامون على النساء
2) مثنى وثلاث ورباع
3) ان كيدهن عظيم..





قوووووووووووووية :blb6:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد سأل واحد مسطول يا أخ انا داير اصل المستشفى أقرب شارع بى وين ؟؟؟؟
رد المسطول : بسيطة أقيف في نص الشارع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*في واحد اشتري ليهو خروف من مايو عايز يضحي بيهو الخروف ده 24 ساعة يضرب باقي المريسة والعرقي يكبوها ليهو في الطش ويشرب لمن قرب العيد اها جاء يضحبوا الناس قالو ليهوا الخروف ده ما بضحي ليك قالو ليهو اسال ليك شيخ؟ مشي سال الاول قال ليهو الخروف ده ما بضحي ليك سال التاني برضو قال ليهو ما بضحي ليك...ماشي في الشارع لاقاهو واحد مسطول سالو قال ليهو اشتريت الخروف ده من مايو وبشرب مريسة وعرقي وسالت شيخين قالو لي ما بضحي رايك شنو؟ المسطول ... اقول ليك حاجة ما تسمع كلامهم سوق الخروف واديهو 40 سوط واضبحوا




*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

مسطول اتقدم لواحده اهلها سألوه شغال شنو قام قاليهم الصباح مع اخوي وبالمساء مركلس قالو ليه اخوك شغال شنو قال ليهم بالصباح مركلس وبالمساء معاي





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة :044:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تاجر بانقو اتقدم لى بت ..........اهلها سالوه شغال وين ..........قال ليهم:
فني تكييف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

في واحد اشتري ليهو خروف من مايو عايز يضحي بيهو الخروف ده 24 ساعة يضرب باقي المريسة والعرقي يكبوها ليهو في الطش ويشرب لمن قرب العيد اها جاء يضحبوا الناس قالو ليهوا الخروف ده ما بضحي ليك قالو ليهو اسال ليك شيخ؟ مشي سال الاول قال ليهو الخروف ده ما بضحي ليك سال التاني برضو قال ليهو ما بضحي ليك...ماشي في الشارع لاقاهو واحد مسطول سالو قال ليهو اشتريت الخروف ده من مايو وبشرب مريسة وعرقي وسالت شيخين قالو لي ما بضحي رايك شنو؟ المسطول ... اقول ليك حاجة ما تسمع كلامهم سوق الخروف واديهو 40 سوط واضبحوا









ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ســـــــواق امجـاد راكب جنبو واحــــــد سميــــــــن لدرجة إنو ماقادر يســــــوق . في واحـد مسطـول راكب في الكنبه الخلفيـــه قال للسـواق.. ياابن العـم شيل دركسونك وتعال معانا بي ورا
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

قد يعشق العصفور سمكه، ولكن المصيبه اين سيعيشان؟



 امكن عصفور بر مائي 0تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول اخد حبوبتو ومشى بها مدرسة البنات قال ليهم ادوني ليها فكة !!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد مسطول بيشرب سجارة وبيرجع البيت يفتح الباب بالمفتاح و يرقد ينوم 

مرة كان مقرش 

اشترى سجارتين ولع واحدة ونسى التانية لما رجع البيت عاوز يطلع المفتاح طلع السجارة التانية 

استغرب و قال ياربي أكون أنا شربت المفتاح
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

امكن عصفور بر مائي 0تهي تهي



:ANSmile24:

الا كده :a28:
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مساطيل راكبين هيلكوبتر وبتصقعو في الجو  واحد قال عاوزين سجاير منو البجيبو لينا واحد نط وقال انا بجيبو صاحبكم مرق بالباب ولحسن حظو المروحة خمشتو من لياقة القميص وبقى لافي ويجي يتاوق للجماعة واحد قال ليهو اي اقعد لف فينا كده لمن تلقى الدكاكين كلها قفلت
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مسطول بيشاغل في واحدة لونها اخضر (سمراء) قاليها: وين يا بيبسي؟
قامت تفت عليهو
قاليها : وكمان بتفوررري؟



 ههههههه هاااي 00 والله قتعت مسارين بتني يا اجبكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حلفاوى على حافة الموت 

وصى زوجته قال ليها لما اموت لازم تتزوجى جارنا محمد صالح 
سالته ليه محمد صالح بالذات 

قال ليها لانه زمان غشانى وباع لى راديو بايظ عاوز اغشه
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مسطول قاعد في البحر جنبو واحد بسبح ....قرب اغرق وبكورك الحقوني ...الحقوني ...المسطول قاليهو استغفر الله دا يومك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سألوا مسطول عن اكثر زول صبور قال واحد منتظر نانسي عجرم في قناة اقرأ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

مسطول قاعد في البحر جنبو واحد بسبح ....قرب اغرق وبكورك الحقوني ...الحقوني ...المسطول قاليهو استغفر الله دا يومك





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول؟؟؟
لقي اثنين في المقابر بفتشو علي قبر ابوهم وهم بتغالطوا: ياهو ده لا ماياهو، ياهو ده لا ماياهو،
قاليهم: انتو دايرين تدو هو فاتحه ولامصاريف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول قال لى مرتو انتي عارفة الدنيا بقت عاملة زى حديقة الحيوان, قالت ليهو كيف! 
قال ليها: الزول يقوم من النوم زى الحصان, ويمشي الشغل زي الكلب, ويشتغل زى الحمار,ويرجع زي ابو القدح, وفى النهاية ينوم ليهو مع بقرة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*واحد مسطول راجع البيت وشايل كديسه
.
.
..
......مرتو فتحت الباب
....
.
قام قال :شنو رايك فى البقره دى
.
.
مرتو ردت وقالتليهو دى كديسه ما بقره
.
..
فقاليها: اسكتي انتى انا بكلم الكديسه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*جنوبي لابس بنطاون احمر وجزمة حمراء ومن فوق عريان لاقوهو اتنين مساطيل واحد قال للتاني تصدق اول مرة اشوف لي زردية بتمشي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نوقف ولا نواصل لاني شايف البوست بقي مسلسل تركي هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

جنوبي لابس بنطاون احمر وجزمة حمراء ومن فوق عريان لاقوهو اتنين مساطيل واحد قال للتاني تصدق اول مرة اشوف لي زردية بتمشي





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الله يجازيك و الله قطعت مصاريني هههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر نكته هههههههههههه


واحد مسطول سطلة قوية جدا ماشي في الشارع شاف تيمان اتنين واحد واقف والتاني متكل في ضهرو ضحك وقال ليهم عادي فوتوشوب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

واحد خيالو واسع سالوهو ما الفرق بين الحيره والفرحه قال الحيره يختوك في غرفه مدوره ويقولو ليك اقعد في ركن ؟ قالو ليهو طيب الفرحه قال إنك تلقى ركن في الغرفه المدوره دي.



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هي الدهشة ما الفرحة خخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*بوست ممتع وجميل جدا...لكن النصيحة..زي كيس التسالي..

كل ما قدر ماتشيل منو ما يخلص..
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

رباطابي وشايقي جيران الرباطابي اتوفي ليه زول 
الشايقي ماجاهو بعد يوم الشايقي اتوفي ليه زول الرباطابي مامشي ليه قام الشايقي مشي للرباطابي 
قاليهو مالك ماجيتني رد ليهو قالو الدفنو امس ده كان كيبل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 لا لا حلوة شدييييييييييييييييييد
هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

بوست ممتع وجميل جدا...لكن النصيحة..زي كيس التسالي..

كل ما قدر ماتشيل منو ما يخلص..






والله يا اواب لاني لقيت الشباب ما متحركين و انا زاتي بقيت زهجان قلت نحرك المحل حبة قام ياسر علي تم الناقصة طوالي وانا قلت حرَم ياسر علي ما يكون اكرم مني و بقي يقول و انا اقول لمن هو فتر اول تهي تهي و انا حسيت الهكاية بقت مسلسل تركي قمت فرملت ههههههههههههههه


تخريمة 

زي التسالي دي عجبتني ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالمناسبة يا شباب نادر التوم ده زعلان قال مافي زول بيساله و هو ضيف الكرسي بلاي امشوا املوه اسئلة عشان ما يشيل حسنا ده رابط البوست 

http://merrikhabonline.net/vb/t21289-2.html#post286272
*

----------


## الحارث

*مسطول سأل الكمساري 
اسمع يا عمك الراكب بكم ؟؟؟
الكمساري : بي جنيه واحد بس ..
المسطول .. امسك الجنيه دا واديني البت الجمب الشباك ديييييييك ..


*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

مسطول سأل الكمساري 
اسمع يا عمك الراكب بكم ؟؟؟
الكمساري : بي جنيه واحد بس ..
المسطول .. امسك الجنيه دا واديني البت الجمب الشباك ديييييييك ..





:4_1_210::onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*جماعة راكبين بنطون من الضفة الغربيه عايزين يعدوا للضفة الاخري وكان في تور في البنطون حق مره جعليه سايقاهو معاها وفي نص البحر التور قام هاج  وانفرط عقد النظام في واحدين وقعوا في البحر والحريم تزغرد والشفع يعيطوا  في واحد نحيف قام مسك التور من قرنو رماه وقام كتفو من كرعينو وراء وقدام  والناس تنفست الصعداء وشكروا الزول ** قامت صاحبه التور الجعليه  بتسأل في الزول الربط التور انت يازول جعلي قال ليها لا * محسي لا* رباطابي لا* هدندوي برضو لا * المهم بعد اسئلة لمجموعة من القبائل كانت كل الاجابه بلا * قامت المرة الجعليه قالتو طيب جنسك شنو  قام رد عليها قالها انا شايقي  قامت الجعلية تكورك ووب علي ياخيبتك و هملتك ياتورنا الماك نافع**
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*طالب بليد بلادة شديدة خلاص وفي نفس الوقت غبي غباء شديد 
الاستاذ قال ليهو لازم تجيب لينا ابوك بكره بدري 
ابو الطالب جاء المدرسة 
الاستاذ قال ليهو : يا سيد ولدك ده غبي غباء شديد انا ما لاقاني طالب غبي بالشكل ده 
والد الطالب قال للاستاذ: كيف الكلام ده ياخي كدي وريني كيف ولدي غبي 
الاستاذ قال للطالب : يا ولد امشي كدي شوفني انا في المكتب في ولا ما في !!!!!!!
الولد طوالي مشى المكتب وجاء راجع وقال للاستاذ :لقيتك ما في يا استاذ 
فظهر الغضب على والد الطالب وقال ليهو : ده شنو يا غبي طيب ما كان تفتش في مكتب المدير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

جماعة راكبين بنطون من الضفة الغربيه عايزين يعدوا للضفة الاخري وكان في تور في البنطون حق مره جعليه سايقاهو معاها وفي نص البحر التور قام هاج  وانفرط عقد النظام في واحدين وقعوا في البحر والحريم تزغرد والشفع يعيطوا  في واحد نحيف قام مسك التور من قرنو رماه وقام كتفو من كرعينو وراء وقدام  والناس تنفست الصعداء وشكروا الزول ** قامت صاحبه التور الجعليه  بتسأل في الزول الربط التور انت يازول جعلي قال ليها لا * محسي لا* رباطابي لا* هدندوي برضو لا * المهم بعد اسئلة لمجموعة من القبائل كانت كل الاجابه بلا * قامت المرة الجعليه قالتو طيب جنسك شنو  قام رد عليها قالها انا شايقي  قامت الجعلية تكورك ووب علي ياخيبتك و هملتك ياتورنا الماك نافع**




ههههههههههههههههه استاذنا ابراهيم انت شايقي و حديثنا هنا عن الشوايقة ليس اساءة لهم ولا تقليل من شأنهم ولا يتعدي باب المزاح فقط فلك الشكر و بالجد الشوايقة ديل ناس طيبين خالص :cu:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

طالب بليد بلادة شديدة خلاص وفي نفس الوقت غبي غباء شديد 
الاستاذ قال ليهو لازم تجيب لينا ابوك بكره بدري 
ابو الطالب جاء المدرسة 
الاستاذ قال ليهو : يا سيد ولدك ده غبي غباء شديد انا ما لاقاني طالب غبي بالشكل ده 
والد الطالب قال للاستاذ: كيف الكلام ده ياخي كدي وريني كيف ولدي غبي 
الاستاذ قال للطالب : يا ولد امشي كدي شوفني انا في المكتب في ولا ما في !!!!!!!
الولد طوالي مشى المكتب وجاء راجع وقال للاستاذ :لقيتك ما في يا استاذ 
فظهر الغضب على والد الطالب وقال ليهو : ده شنو يا غبي طيب ما كان تفتش في مكتب المدير




هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## نادر التوم

*مسطول مشى لى دكتور الاسنان الدكتور قال ليو سنونك دى لازم نشيلا ليك.. المسطول قال ليو لكين اجرى كيف؟؟ الدكتور قال ليو شنوو؟؟ قال ليو اجرى كيييف؟؟ الدكتور سالو انت بتجرى بى سنونك؟؟؟ المسطول قال ليو والجلابية دىامسكها ليك بى شنوووو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 7 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏لؤي شرفي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏رزان عبيد, ‏علاءالدين محمد هاشم, ‏yassirali66+, ‏نادر التوم

يا حليلنا نادر التوم خلي الكرسي و جانا بي جاي هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي وجعلي ومحسي اصحاب
 اتفقوا اول واحد يموت منهم يختو ليه قروش جنب قبرو
المحسي اتوفى اول واحد
الجعلي خت 200 الف ومشى
جا الرباطابي خت 200 الف ومشى
جا الشايقي اخد ال 400الف وخت ليه شيك ب 600 الف
وقال ليه لمن تقوم امشي اصرفو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقي بخيييييييييييل , حب يضرب باب البيت بهيه,
طرب ضلفه وكتب علي التانيه ( نفس اللون)


*

----------


## نادر التوم

*حبشى سالوهو بتعرف(المياه العذبه)؟؟؟ قال ايوااا نعرف.. يعنى الراجلا ميته!!
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقى عندو فرن جاهو شحات قال ليهو لى تلاته يوم ما ضقت طعم الرغيف قال ليهو ياهو زاتو ما اتغير


*

----------


## نادر التوم

*مسطول باب الشارع بتاعهم بفتح لى بره.. يوم جا متاخر بالليل.. فتحت ليو اختو.. صراااااااااااج اداها كف، قال ليها حايمه لحدى هسه وين؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*شايقيه قالت لي امها : راجلي اتاخر خايفه يكون عرس علي
قال ليها يابت اتفائلي خير يمكن طقشتو عربيه 


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول دخل محو الامية الاستاز كتب{=}وقال ليه اقراء ...قال ليهو دي حداشر نايمة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*جعلي سألُوهو عن الغُربه كيف
قال والله الغربه شِدة ما حاره 
تلاقي الشايقي في الشارِع تسلِم عليهو



*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد سأل ليهو مسطول ما الرابط العجيب بين سبايدر مان و الشايقي الكريم قال المسطول الاتنين خيال علمي


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## نادر التوم

*واحده بايركس نظام(يا حليلنا قطرنا فات)... قالوا ليها امنيتك شنو؟؟ قالت لمن اموت ودونى المقابر بى سرير دبل!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

جعلي سألُوهو عن الغُربه كيف
قال والله الغربه شِدة ما حاره 
تلاقي الشايقي في الشارِع تسلِم عليهو








هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مسطول ماشي في الشارع رفعوه ناس الطارة قالوا ليه : الليلة نوديك مكان عمرك ما شفته قال ليهم : 
< 
<
<
< 
الجامع يعني ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر التوم
					

واحده بايركس نظام(يا حليلنا قطرنا فات)... قالوا ليها امنيتك شنو؟؟ قالت لمن اموت ودونى المقابر بى سرير دبل!!





هههههههههههههههههههههههه

قوية والله يا ابو النوادر :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## نادر التوم

*واحد اعور قبض ليو طيره عورا برضو.. داير يدخلها جوه القفص.. خلاها بره، الطيره جات تتخارج خشت جوه القفص!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*واحد بلديتنا رجله كانت بتوجعه فذهب للدكاترة فقالوا له : لازم نقطع رجلك فاخذ الساطور وقطع رجله بنفسه دون تخدير الدكاترة قعدو يصقفولو عشان شجاعتو اتبسط منهم خد الساطور قطع رجلو التانية
                        	*

----------


## نادر التوم

*نكته من تاليفى: واحد فى المواصلات ركبت جنبو بت عمل ليها حركات ماكويسه.. البت قالت ليو: انت ما عندك اخوات فى البيت؟؟؟ قال ليها ابدا والله كلهن فى الجامعة وشغالات!!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*استاذ اللغة العربيه سأل التلميذ هات جملة فيها جار ومجرور :- التلميذ اشتري ابي كيلو لحم من الجزار
الاستاذ:- اين الجار والمجرور في هذه الجملة
التلميذ: ابي جار والجزار مجرور لاني ابي بيجر اللحم بالدين من الجزار وبيدفع ليهو بعد صرف راتبه اول الشهر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر التوم
					

نكته من تاليفى: واحد فى المواصلات ركبت جنبو بت عمل ليها حركات ماكويسه.. البت قالت ليو: انت ما عندك اخوات فى البيت؟؟؟ قال ليها ابدا والله كلهن فى الجامعة وشغالات!!





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا ود يا نكات انت :41:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏أحمد طه, ‏رزان عبيد, ‏علاءالدين محمد هاشم, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏نادر التوم

مشرف يا جنابو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

رباطابي مره بي جماعه من اهلنا الهدندوة بشربو في قهوة
وكانوا لابسين لبستم المعروفة الواحد يكون لابس سروال طويل
وباقي جسمو عريان ورابط العمه خلف خلاف
الرباطابي قاليهم يا اخوانا داير لي فنجان جبنة
نط واحد من الهدندوة قاليهو ياخي انتو سحارين ما بنديك
الرباطابي قاليهو عليك الله انت هسي يسحرو ليك شنو زي الفانوس القزازتو مكسرة



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انتهي منو خلاص ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعجبكو بلاش من البؤستات الانصرافيه دي تهي تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعجبكو بلاش من البؤستات الانصرافيه دي تهي تهي تهي





حاضر يا مرتضي انا اسف ههههههههههههههههههههه

:emoticon-animal-016
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*يا مرتضي انصرافية بال ن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

يا مرتضي انصرافية بال ن





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:001:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

جعلي قاعد جنب البحر طلع ليه مارد قاليهو داير اي حاجة انفذا ليك الجعلي قاليهو شايف حلة الشوايقة دي ماتخلي فيها نفاخ النار المارد قالو سوينالك شنو



 هههههههههههههههههههههه والله بالغت معاي !
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

رباطابي لابس جزمة قديمة أصابعينو الخمسة مارقين بره. مشى لبتاع ورنيش مد ليهو كراعو.
بتاع الورنيش قال ليهو: أورنش ليك؟ قال ليه : لا لا.. طقطقم لي!!



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ههههههههههههههههههههههه يعرفوهو رباطابي كيفن
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مسطول سايق صاحبو في عربيه همر.. جاري جري شديد.. قطع الأستوب الأول.. صاحبو قال ليهو: انت داير تموت.. قال ليه: بتعرف حاجه عن الهمر؟ قال: لا.. قال ليه: خلاص قفل خشمك ده.. قطع الأشارة التانية.. الثالثة.. في الخامسة شاحنه قربت تقتلهم.. صاحبو كورك: انت داير تنتحر.. قال ليهو: قلت ليك بتعرف حاجه عن الهمر.. قال: أيوه.. قال ليه: الفرامل وين



 مبالغة :krkr1:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

قد يعشق العصفور سمكه، ولكن المصيبه اين سيعيشان؟



 انت مااااااااااالك هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

ثلاث آيات يحفظها جيدا الرجل السودانى
..
.
..
...
....
...
..
..
.
1) الرجال قوامون على النساء
2) مثنى وثلاث ورباع
3) ان كيدهن عظيم..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يا هو زاتو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مسطول بيشاغل في واحدة لونها اخضر (سمراء) قاليها: وين يا بيبسي؟
قامت تفت عليهو
قاليها : وكمان بتفوررري؟



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:heh: ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏ابولين+


هنا كيف هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ياعجبكو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكور ياعجبكو





تسلم يا مهدي
                        	*

----------


## قوز اللحمر

*اثنين عندوهم جنيه واحد ماشين يشربوا بيه مريسه . لاقاهم عمك عجوز وعندوا دقن كبيره وحالتو بائسة شحدم كرامة واحد قال للتانى يازول ده النبى الخضر ذاتو اديه الجنيه يمكن تظبط معانا . ادوه الجنيه وقالوا يفتشوا عن جنيه تانى للمريسة . مالقوا قاموا مشوا لست المرية يحنكوها . لقوا عمك ابو دقن خاطى جردوا وقاعد يشرب فى المريسة .زولك اللداهوا الجنيه قال للتانى هى شوف خضرك ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*النسخة السودانية  
أرادت جوزفين أن تفاجئ زوجها (جون) فقامت بترتيب المنزل ورشت علي جنباته عطراً ذو رائحة جميلة .. غيرت من تسريحة شعرها وأرتدت أجمل ما عندها .. عندما دق جرس الباب فتحت لزوجها الباب فإستقبلها قائلا :
-ما هذا الجمال يا حبيبتى .. كم إنتى رائعة اليوم 
النسخة السودانية :
أرادت سعاد أن تفاجئ عوض .. غيرت من تسريحة شعرها التى لم تغيرها منذ أن تزوجا قبل عشر سنوات .. إرتدت فستاناً زاهياًً .. غيرت كل الملايات في البيت بأخري جديدة .. وضعت على المبخرة عروق من الصندل .. ما أن دق باب الشارع حتى هرعت تفتح الباب لعوض الذى نظر إليها وكأنه يراها لأول مرة قائلاً :
- إنتى جنيتى ولا شنو؟ ده شنو العاملاهو في روحك ده ؟ 
*************
بينما كان جون وجوزفين يسيران على شاطئ البحر إصطدمت رجل جوزفين بإحدى الحجارة فتأوهت من الألم .. خاطبها جون فى رفق وحنية :
- هل هي مؤلمة الضربة .. دعينى أعمل لها مساجاً 
النسخة السودانية :
بينما كان عوض وسعاد يسيران بشارع الدكاترة .. أصدمت رجل سعاد بأحدى علب البارد الفارغة وقبل أن تتأوه سعاد من الألم خاطبها عوض قائلاً :
- عميانة؟ ما بتشوفى؟ ما تعاينى قدامك 
*************
وهما عائدان من الطبيب بعد ان أثبتت الفحوصات أن جوزفين مصابه بمرض إرتفاع السكر خاطبها جون مخففاً :
- لقد أخطأ السكر العنوان يا حبيبتى فأنتى أحلى من أن تصابين به فأنتى عسل يا حبيبتى 
النسخة السودانية:
وهما عائدان من الطبيب بعد ان أثبتت الفحوصات أن سعاد مصابه بمرض (السكر) خاطبها عوض قائلاً ً :
- الما بجيب لك السكري شنو؟ اليوم كلو تضربى فى الباسطات والحلويات وتكوركي في الاولاد 
*************
أرادت جوزفين أن تحضر أحد الأغراض من مخزن المنزل فباغتها فأراً يتجول .. هرعت خائفة نحو جون وهى تصيح مذعورة ، إحتضنها فى رفق قائلاً :
- لا تخافي يا حبيبتى الفئران غير مؤذية .. دعينى أذهب بدلا عنك لأحضر لك أغراضك 
النسخة السودانية :
أرادت سعاد أن تحضر أحد الأغراض من مخزن المنزل فباغتها فأراً يتجول .. هرعت خائفة نحو عوض وهى تصيح مذعورة
- الفار يا عوض .. الفار يا عوض
أشاح عوض بالصحيفة التى كان يقرأ فيها جانباً وهو يخاطبها :
- مخلوعه كده مالك؟ هو أصلو فار وللا أسد ؟ وإنتى ذاااتو الوداكى تمشى تكابسى هناك شنو؟ 
*************
قالت جوزفين تخاطب جون وهى تشير إلى أحدى البلوزات وهما يتجولان في أحد المحلات:
- ما رائك يا حبيبي فى هذه البلوزة المحذقة ؟
خاطبها جون وعينيه تشع فرحاً :
- سوف تكون مذهلة عليك يا حبيبتى 
النسخة السودانية :
قالت سعاد تخاطب عوض وهى تشير إلى أحد البلوزات وهما يتجولان في (سعد قشرة) :
- رائك شنو يا عوض فى البلوزة المحذقة دى ؟
رد عليها عوض :
- و (كرشك) دى توديها وين؟ 
*************
جاءت جوزفين وهى منهارة وإرتمت على أول كرسي إنزعج جون وسألها مستفسراً عما حدث أخبرته بأنها قد نجت بأعجوبه بعد أن كادت تسبب فى حادث مرورى وهى تقود سيارتها الجديدة ، قال لها جون بعد أن أحضر لها كوبا من العصير البارد :
- أحتسى هذا العصير يا حبيبتى .. غداً نذهب إلى مدرسة قيادة السيارات لتتمرنى أكثر على القيادة .. إطمئنى سوف تتحسن قيادتك كثيراً 
النسخة السودانية :
جاءت سعاد وهى منهارة تماًما وجلست فى طرف السرير نظر إليها عوض فى إندهاش وهو يقول لها :
- مالك؟ الحاصل شنو؟
أخبرته بأنها طلعت من الموت بأعجوبه بعد أن كادت تدخل فى أحدى الحافلات ، قاطعها عوض قبل أن تكمل حديثها :
- ما قلنا ليك سواقتك التعبانة دى يوم بتجيب خبرك !ّ! 
كسرة :
- (وهى تطلب منه شراء فستان لإحدى المناسبات) : أفتحي محفظة النقود وخذى ما شئتى ياحبيبتى ويا حبذا لو إشتريتى معه حذاءاَ بنفس لون الفستان حتى تكونى أجمل إمرأة في الحفل. 

- (عوض) : الشهر الفات ده ما إشتريتى ليكى فستان ؟ إنتى قايلانى كاسر ليا بنك وللا القروش دى قاعد أطبعا ؟
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

النسخة السودانية  
أرادت جوزفين أن تفاجئ زوجها (جون) فقامت بترتيب المنزل ورشت علي جنباته عطراً ذو رائحة جميلة .. غيرت من تسريحة شعرها وأرتدت أجمل ما عندها .. عندما دق جرس الباب فتحت لزوجها الباب فإستقبلها قائلا :
-ما هذا الجمال يا حبيبتى .. كم إنتى رائعة اليوم 
النسخة السودانية :
أرادت سعاد أن تفاجئ عوض .. غيرت من تسريحة شعرها التى لم تغيرها منذ أن تزوجا قبل عشر سنوات .. إرتدت فستاناً زاهياًً .. غيرت كل الملايات في البيت بأخري جديدة .. وضعت على المبخرة عروق من الصندل .. ما أن دق باب الشارع حتى هرعت تفتح الباب لعوض الذى نظر إليها وكأنه يراها لأول مرة قائلاً :
- إنتى جنيتى ولا شنو؟ ده شنو العاملاهو في روحك ده ؟ 
*************
بينما كان جون وجوزفين يسيران على شاطئ البحر إصطدمت رجل جوزفين بإحدى الحجارة فتأوهت من الألم .. خاطبها جون فى رفق وحنية :
- هل هي مؤلمة الضربة .. دعينى أعمل لها مساجاً 
النسخة السودانية :
بينما كان عوض وسعاد يسيران بشارع الدكاترة .. أصدمت رجل سعاد بأحدى علب البارد الفارغة وقبل أن تتأوه سعاد من الألم خاطبها عوض قائلاً :
- عميانة؟ ما بتشوفى؟ ما تعاينى قدامك 
*************
وهما عائدان من الطبيب بعد ان أثبتت الفحوصات أن جوزفين مصابه بمرض إرتفاع السكر خاطبها جون مخففاً :
- لقد أخطأ السكر العنوان يا حبيبتى فأنتى أحلى من أن تصابين به فأنتى عسل يا حبيبتى 
النسخة السودانية:
وهما عائدان من الطبيب بعد ان أثبتت الفحوصات أن سعاد مصابه بمرض (السكر) خاطبها عوض قائلاً ً :
- الما بجيب لك السكري شنو؟ اليوم كلو تضربى فى الباسطات والحلويات وتكوركي في الاولاد 
*************
أرادت جوزفين أن تحضر أحد الأغراض من مخزن المنزل فباغتها فأراً يتجول .. هرعت خائفة نحو جون وهى تصيح مذعورة ، إحتضنها فى رفق قائلاً :
- لا تخافي يا حبيبتى الفئران غير مؤذية .. دعينى أذهب بدلا عنك لأحضر لك أغراضك 
النسخة السودانية :
أرادت سعاد أن تحضر أحد الأغراض من مخزن المنزل فباغتها فأراً يتجول .. هرعت خائفة نحو عوض وهى تصيح مذعورة
- الفار يا عوض .. الفار يا عوض
أشاح عوض بالصحيفة التى كان يقرأ فيها جانباً وهو يخاطبها :
- مخلوعه كده مالك؟ هو أصلو فار وللا أسد ؟ وإنتى ذاااتو الوداكى تمشى تكابسى هناك شنو؟ 
*************
قالت جوزفين تخاطب جون وهى تشير إلى أحدى البلوزات وهما يتجولان في أحد المحلات:
- ما رائك يا حبيبي فى هذه البلوزة المحذقة ؟
خاطبها جون وعينيه تشع فرحاً :
- سوف تكون مذهلة عليك يا حبيبتى 
النسخة السودانية :
قالت سعاد تخاطب عوض وهى تشير إلى أحد البلوزات وهما يتجولان في (سعد قشرة) :
- رائك شنو يا عوض فى البلوزة المحذقة دى ؟
رد عليها عوض :
- و (كرشك) دى توديها وين؟ 
*************
جاءت جوزفين وهى منهارة وإرتمت على أول كرسي إنزعج جون وسألها مستفسراً عما حدث أخبرته بأنها قد نجت بأعجوبه بعد أن كادت تسبب فى حادث مرورى وهى تقود سيارتها الجديدة ، قال لها جون بعد أن أحضر لها كوبا من العصير البارد :
- أحتسى هذا العصير يا حبيبتى .. غداً نذهب إلى مدرسة قيادة السيارات لتتمرنى أكثر على القيادة .. إطمئنى سوف تتحسن قيادتك كثيراً 
النسخة السودانية :
جاءت سعاد وهى منهارة تماًما وجلست فى طرف السرير نظر إليها عوض فى إندهاش وهو يقول لها :
- مالك؟ الحاصل شنو؟
أخبرته بأنها طلعت من الموت بأعجوبه بعد أن كادت تدخل فى أحدى الحافلات ، قاطعها عوض قبل أن تكمل حديثها :
- ما قلنا ليك سواقتك التعبانة دى يوم بتجيب خبرك !ّ! 
كسرة :
- (وهى تطلب منه شراء فستان لإحدى المناسبات) : أفتحي محفظة النقود وخذى ما شئتى ياحبيبتى ويا حبذا لو إشتريتى معه حذاءاَ بنفس لون الفستان حتى تكونى أجمل إمرأة في الحفل. 

- (عوض) : الشهر الفات ده ما إشتريتى ليكى فستان ؟ إنتى قايلانى كاسر ليا بنك وللا القروش دى قاعد أطبعا ؟





هههههههههههههههههههههه
:DOGPILE:


:1 (44):
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انت البوست دة فاتحو جنب البحر ولا شنو يا عجبكو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت البوست دة فاتحو جنب البحر ولا شنو يا عجبكو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




:21:


لا لا جنب النيل
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

انت البوست دة فاتحو جنب البحر ولا شنو يا عجبكو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 تقصد شنو يا اباتي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:icon4::tfkeer:
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*قاليك في غابة الفيل قاعد اعمل عملية ماكويسة
جاء ماري فيهو فار قاشر قشرة جد اخر كرفتات
الفار شاف الفيل قبض نخرتو قاليهو يا الفيل الدنيا صباح
الفيل زعل مسكو ليك بالخرطوم بتاعو  قش بيهو
الفار زعل ومشي اشتكاه للاسد
الاسد عمل محكمة لم كل الغابة سمع الفيل والفار
قال للفار انت تاني ماتتلامض 
وانت يا الفيل حكمت عليك المحكمة النظافة بابو القنفد 3 يوم
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*في كديس ساكي ليك فار فو فو فووو
الفار اتقطع ليهو تحت دولاب
الكديس بقي حارسو
الفار فكر كداااااا
قام قال جااااااااو جاااااااااو جااااااااو
الكديس قاليهو معليش يا ابو الزمل ماعارفك قاعد هنا قام اتخارج
الفار طلع قال والله لو ما الواحد عارف لغات كان ضاع
                        	*

----------

